# Greenkeeper App



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

Unfortunately my application keeper is moving to a paid subscription application.

Does anyone have another free program that you use to keep track of GDD days and other applications?

The green keeper app was good/cool, little clunky, but I was able to figure it out.


----------



## tam (Jun 27, 2020)

Has anyone emailed them to find out what the Homeowner subscription price will be?

To answer your question, I know syngenta/greencastonline.com has a GDD calculator. They also have an app that I have not tried.

I did try out the Lawn Care Nut app when it was in Beta. It was a little buggy and not quite what I was looking for at the time, but it may have improved since then.


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

Just do the PGR every three weeks. It's close enough.

At least that's my new plan


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

Yea, that's what I was doing. Three weeks to 4. It was nice seeing the countdown.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

There's another thread that has some more information on this.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

Here are the prices from the email.

Thank you for using GreenKeeper. Currently, we have a $19/month rate for homeowners, but will be adding a $120/annual ($10/month)


----------

